# ?
!
 ,   .
      ,     ,      .                 13%     ,   ?
,             (       ),     "" .
    ?      ...
 .

----------


## .

""  -..  ,     ...               .

----------

[ .]     ""  -..  ,     ...               .
,      - ?
 ...

----------


## .

**,     ""?
         ?

   ...

----------


## TolyaN

- 125000

----------


## .

...        3- ...
        .
    ,  , ,  ,       / ,   125 .. (-    ).

----------


## Mela

?         !   ...
    /   13%?   6%?    ...

----------


## .

*Mela*, ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------

,     . (-   )     ,             .  ,     ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## .

**,  ,    ...        ,   ...
  ?     :Smilie:

----------

,       .  :Smilie:          ,   ,  .

----------

....    ???     ?

----------


## .

..       "":



>

----------

